# Height question



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Actually, males are to be 23-24 inches in height ideally, with an inch allowed either way. If you measured him accurately, he is within standard technically but he would be penalized for being outside the 23-24 ideal.

In reality, dogs outside that 23-24 ideal can have a more difficult time winning in the ring, especially those on the shorter side of it. You might also find yourself being wicketed (measured) in the ring, if another exhibitor or the judge feels he might be outside the 22-25 inch range.

If you want to show him, have fun and learn, I would first try to get an "official" measurement of him-your local kennel club should have a wicket used at shows that can be used. The wicket is often present for conformation training sessions that most clubs have. You can go and learn how to show your dog, have him measured, and work on getting him used to it in case he is measured in the ring. Then, go and have fun 

In order to show in conformation, he will need to be on a Full AKC registration, so make sure he has a Full registration and not a Limited. Pets bred by reputable breeders are virtually always sold on Limited registration.

Just realized that your boy is from Asoro's-Ilene would be a great reference for you here. She could help evaluate him for conformation and ring-readiness, and even give you some advice regarding his height.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> Actually, males are to be 23-24 inches in height ideally, with an inch allowed either way. If you measured him accurately, he is within standard technically but he would be penalized for being outside the 23-24 ideal.
> 
> In reality, dogs outside that 23-24 ideal can have a more difficult time winning in the ring, especially those on the shorter side of it. You might also find yourself being wicketed (measured) in the ring, if another exhibitor or the judge feels he might be outside the 22-25 inch range.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all the wonderful information. Graham is actually a Chien D' OR , Micki Gabriel in Farmington Hills. She is wonderful. I need to take him so she can see him too and see what she thinks. And I did measure him myself so who knows if I did it correctly, LOL.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh man, I think I totally measured him incorrectly. I googled dogs getting measured using a wicket. I was measuring him too far back making him shorter. I tried again and I got 23 inches pending I did it right this time. Ugh, gotta have it professionally done. Lots to learn.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have seen six month old pups get the wicket and get excused. One that I saw that happen to became an AKC CH. in conformation, the key thing is to hold the head high when they are measured as it brings the withers up. Years ago, in obedience, when our guys used to have to jump 30/60 for the high and the broad, we knew to keep the head low to minimize height!


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

Graham looks very handsome. I'd go visit with his breeder and get her evaluation. He seems pretty together in his photo for an 18 month old as well.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

GoldensInRI said:


> Graham looks very handsome. I'd go visit with his breeder and get her evaluation. He seems pretty together in his photo for an 18 month old as well.


Thanks so much! I wrote to Graham's breeder and she would love to see him so that is our next plan of action. Hoping this Michigan weather holds up, she wants to see him move. I love the way he moves, its super cute, like a prancing pony, LOL! Here is a front view of him, again, not fancy, but the best I could do.


----------

